# if you had to choose a celebrity to marry..



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 25, 2005)

i know everyone has their famous crushes. if you had the change to snag a celeb status man/woman to tie the old ball and chain to who would it be? 

im a sucker for lots of tattoos or a cute face <3

TOP 10


 Gerad Way (my chemical romance)
 James Hart (Eighteen Visions)
 Carey Hart (BMX stuff..)
 Marilyn Manson (MM)
 Travis Barker (blink 182)
 Mike Ness
 Tommy Lee (Motley Crue)
 Wednesday 13 ( Murderdolls/Wednesday 13)
 John Taylor (duran duran)
 Johnny Depp

 who's on your list?


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 25, 2005)

patrick dempsey
norman reedus (anyone who hasnt seen boondock saints, should)
and i dont really know anything about him but paul rudds smile makes my heart melt like a popsicle on the fourth of july


----------



## orodwen (Jul 25, 2005)

i don't think of terms of marrying them but ones that have appealed to me in the past are:

dan haggerty
brian blessed
derek jacobi
duncan regehr
viggo mortensen
seal
anthony andrews
roger daltry
robert conrad
race bannon & benton quest


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 25, 2005)

*
~Orlando Bloom
~Johnny Depp
~Paul Walker
~Jude Law 
~David Beckham (but hes already married! but still FINE!)
~Tommy Lee (yes Lo-Fi_Thriller he is hott)
~Ryan Gosling
*


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 25, 2005)

5.ryan gosling
4.johnny knoxville
3.matthew mcnaughey
2.steve zahn
1.kevin zegers


----------



## makeuplover (Jul 25, 2005)

Josh Hartnett
He's just HOT and has that good guy look..that knows how to treat a lady.lol..i just love him  I first fell in love with him in the movie The Faculty..haha
...ot..i heard that he's dating Scarlett Johansson now..cute couple!


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 25, 2005)

Johnny Damon of the Red Sox (But only if he doesn't speak)
Vin Diesel (need I say more?)
Josh Lucas (I'm originally from Texas, so I'm a sucker for a Southern accent)
Aaron Eckhart (he plays a great smart guy and brains are sooo attractive.)


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jul 25, 2005)

Sean Penn (be still my heart!)
Ryan Gosling
Brad Pitt
Derek Jeter (Yankees)


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 25, 2005)

BRAD PITT!!!!! (DELISH)
Christian Bale (frickin LOVE HIM!!!) 
Viggo Mortensen (put him on a plate!!)
Morris Chestnut (woo woo)
Taye Diggs (shamalamadingdong!!!!)
Josh Lucas (LOVE HIM)
Josh Hartnett (swoon)
Vin Diesel (YUM!!!)


----------



## Onederland (Jul 25, 2005)

Ewan McGreggor.

or...

Ryan Cabrera. (He's a little goofy, but i think we'd be perfect!)


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 25, 2005)

mmm my number one will always be

JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE!


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 25, 2005)

i feel so old posting this....

Pierce Brosnan
George Clooney
Brad Pitt
Keanu Reeves
Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## laceymeow (Jul 25, 2005)

gael garcia bernal!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 26, 2005)

oh i also frogot!! NIKKI SIXX shit hes the hottest of them all

*swoons*


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooh Lo_Fi_Thriller...Nikki Sixx IS hot !!!!!!!! Ya, he would for sure be on my list. I love that bottom pic of him !


----------



## Mandaryna (Jul 26, 2005)

-Eminem
-Orlando Bloom
-Johnny Depp
-Vin Diesel
-Viggo Mortensen
-Dominic Monaghan
-Mark Ruffalo
-Dhani Lennevald
-Amit Paul


----------



## nphernetton (Jul 26, 2005)

Johnny Depp ~ I absolutely love the rolls he chooses and he's so talented!  I mean, who else would have been able to pull off some of those characters?

Jude Law ~ He's just a cutie!  ...Didnt he get caught sleeping with the nanny or something though?


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 26, 2005)

Damon Albarn (Blur)
Trent Reznor (NIN)
Brad Pitt (of course)
Tom Cruise (I don't care what his religion is and what he's said or done; I fell in love with him in Top Gun and I think he's still a fine piece of man)


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 26, 2005)

Orlando Bloom *because he look like my crush, except crush is cuter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *
Tom welling
Cilian murphy
Jean-Baptiste Maunier
Keanu Reeves


----------



## Sanne (Jul 26, 2005)

Lenny kravitz.... If I would marry him I never leave my honeymoon suite...EVER!!! lol


----------



## mrskloo (Jul 26, 2005)

Travis Barker (def Lo Fi)
Mos Def (I have such a grade school crush on him lol)


----------



## orodwen (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_i feel so old posting this...._

 
LOL! you're kinda not alone but then i don't feel *so* old.


----------



## missunderstood (Jul 28, 2005)

Orlando Bloom, John Gotti Jr...


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 28, 2005)

*

Ralph Fiennes  ( I loved him in the English Patient .. HOT )  No t to mention he is going to be portraying Lord Voldemort  in the HP new movie.. YUM

Josh Lucas  ( I love a man with a good accent.. ) 

Viggo Mortensen  ( Loved him in GI JANE... and LOTR )

Orlando Bloom... ( hot as in elf..lol )

David Gahan  ( Depeche Mode ) 

There are SO many more...but thats enough for now..lol







*


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

  Ralph Fiennes ( I loved him in the English Patient .. HOT ) No t to mention he is going to be portraying Lord Voldemort in the HP new movie.. YUM  
 
 I forgot him! I love him as Amon Goeth in Schindler's list...so hot... but evil evil!!! He's sexy.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_ Quote:

  Ralph Fiennes ( I loved him in the English Patient .. HOT ) No t to mention he is going to be portraying Lord Voldemort in the HP new movie.. YUM  
 
 I forgot him! I love him as Amon Goeth in Schindler's list...so hot... but evil evil!!! He's sexy._

 

Yes he was  :twisted:  in that movie.. but portrayed it soooooo well... that it was HOT...lol


He is hot in anything..  :loveya:


----------



## kimmy (Jul 29, 2005)

mmm nikki sixxxxxxx <3

1. any of the guys from avenged sevenfold...no, screw it, ALL of the avenged boys :]
2. alex varkatzas [atreyu]
3. john pettibone [himsa]
4. wood harris
5. denzel washington
6. mike shinoda [linkin park]
7. coby shaddix [papa roach]
8. jay z 
9. phil labonte [all that remains]
10. brandan schiepatti [bleeding through]

i think that's all of them hahaha


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jul 29, 2005)

-Derek Jeter
-Johnny Depp
-LL Cool J 
-George Clooney
-Usher

For some reason I can't think of anymore right now, there _has_ to be more. I'll post more later.


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 30, 2005)

i forgot....

cilian murphy....damn those eyes!!
shane west...........MY NUMBER ONE CHOICE!!!!!, he beats out everyone!!
chad micheal murray........hotnesssssss


----------



## Moppit (Aug 5, 2005)

Jesse James, Jesse James, Jesse James

Vin Diesel

Paul Walker (pretty boy)


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 6, 2005)

I could currently settle with

1. Heath Ledger
2. Brad Pitt
3. Chris Noth
4. Will Smith
5. Eddie Izzard


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 6, 2005)

Really Eddie Izzard.. thats intresting..lol  He is funny as hell though.. ( Do you have a flag??????? ))

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_
5. Eddie Izzard_


----------

